

Ask HN: How did you find interesting startups to apply to? - djsamson

I'm moving to the Bay area next summer and I plan on becoming a business developer/salesman for a startup. I have two questions:<p>1.) How do you find growing startups that have really interesting visions? I read Tech Crunch, HN, etc. and sometimes I find some and I think how the hell have I never heard of them?! Obviously there has to be more out there.<p>2.) Is there a Monster.com for Silicon Valley startup jobs? I've been reading Angellist and I really like how they are upfront with salary and the skills they need. Are there other sites like this?
======
donretag
For point #2, <http://startuply.com> is a site that caters only to startups.
The monthly Hacker News "Who's Hiring" thread is another place to start (ex:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463689>).

Networking is always the best, but it is good to look at the whole field.

